
China now launches more rockets than anyone in the world - tshannon
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/china-takes-commanding-lead-in-annual-orbital-launches/
======
ksaj
I find it interesting that there is so much focus on Elon Musk polluting the
view, when he's really only connected to a small portion of what's already up
there and what's currently already on the way.

